# R.I.P : Tay-la, my troubled Royal



## Simon

When I arrived home today, I discovered that Tay-la - although fine this morning - had died duing the day whilst I was at work.

I'm feeling a bit bad, as I have been trying to feed her and am really concerned that I may have over-stressed her. She was only 3 months old, weighed 50 grams and had eaten a few times since I had her. She shed her retained eye-cap and then fed once on a Rat-Pup. But after that nothing.

I don't think she dies of anything like internal parasites, as everything other than whats already been stated, seemed fine.

Very annoyed and quite upset.


----------



## gillsboy

sorry to hear that


----------



## Andy

Aw sorry to hear that mate she did sound a bit ill though so it wont be your fault by stress from feeding her. Without food she would of died anyway.


----------



## Anonymous

*Sorry to hear that Si and my heart goes out to you, were did you get her from? and how long have you had her? *








*Tay-la*


----------



## nicky

ahh so sorry simon...


----------



## Guest

Simon

Im so sorry to hear that you lost her mate i know you tried everything possible to get her going again.Dont go blaming yourself mate.By the sounds of things there was nothing else you could have done for her.Sometimes despite our best efforts these things happen for no apparent reason.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

Awww sorry to hear that


----------



## nattyb

sorry to hear about your loss simon..
as already mentioned dont go blaming yourself..you tried your upmost and sometimes bad things just happen


----------



## Luke

Sorry to hear that bud, If i wasnt selling my male and female pair I would have bred from them and you would have been welcome to one of the offspring. This is the thing that puts people off royals, the probelmatic feeding but fortunately its only a few and not the majority.

Keep yer chin up


----------



## Simon

I got her from a shop in Ramsgate near where I live on the 27th August. They got her in specially for me from a breeder. When I got her, she was really small, timid and had a retained eye-cap. I managed to get her through a good shed and even got her eating rat-pups on a strike feed. I think that she was actually CF rather than CB, and that the shop either didn't know or didn't care.


----------



## Guest

Simon if i were you mate i would speak to the shop again and let them know she died.In 3 weeks there is no way that anything you did put the snake in that much danger that she died.There had to be something wrong with her before you got her.In all honesty the shop should not have let her go with a retained eyecap and should have kept hold of her till she shed it and made sure she was feeding well


----------



## Luke

Yeah i agree with that one bud,


----------



## t-bo

Sorry to hear Simon, I agree with the others about going back to the shop.. she must have been less than 50g when she was sold to you for a start, some "breeder" sold the shop their non feeding baby.


----------



## Simon

I'm on relatively good terms with the owner there, so I'll give them a ring tomorrow. But to be honest, I am not too sure what they would do. I certainly wouldn't want to have any more livestock off of them.

I'd just like to thank you all for your compassion. It's nice to see herp community spirit.


----------



## tazzyasb

Really sorry to here about your loss.
I would go back to the shop something must ave been wrong from the start.

Where abouts in the country are you as when your ready i know someone who has 10 baby royals.


----------



## tazzyasb

Really sorry to here about your loss.
I would go back to the shop something must ave been wrong from the start.

Where abouts in the country are you as when your ready i know someone who has 10 baby royals.


----------



## Andy

I know someone with two royals going in the west mids. area.


----------



## Guest

Simon maybe if they agree you might be able to get some accesories from them as replacement for the royal.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Simon

tazzyasb said:


> Where abouts in the country are you as when your ready I know someone who has 10 baby royals.


I live in Margate, Kent. I am willing to travel but not too far. I am thinking - as I still have a male and a female Royal - that I may look at enhancing my experience and look at getting another species.

I'm giving it some thought over the next week or so and see what I want to do. I do love the Royals though...  

Thanks though - I'll let you know if I want to get another female Royal.


----------



## Anonymous

*Simon was she always in a ball? if so she does sound like CF*
*if that was me i wouldnt take it to lightly, id give them some stick*


----------



## ReptileResort

Simon sorry to hear of your loss m8


----------



## Simon

PennyTreeBoa said:


> *Simon was she always in a ball? if so she does sound like CF*
> *if that was me i wouldnt take it to lightly, id give them some stick*


She was in a ball most of the time, to be honest.

I have been in touch with the shop and they are getting back to me when the manager is in.... they have until tomorrow.

Another concern is that they may have been farming these poorly specimens out to god knows who. It wont just be me who gets caught.


----------



## Guest

This is a major problem in the trade with ball pythons.There are so many people looking to get them and with such a small clutch the trade cannot keep up with demand.Even the main suppliers will buy in thousands of c/f to pass to shops for sale.What we need to do in all honesty is put the price up slightly on c/b royals and refuse to take c/f from anyone.But because the demand is there these people get away with farming and then selling animals that are not established.When we had the shop we refused point blank to take c/f and would pay the slightly higher prices for c/b or not stock them at all.All our customers seemed to prefer this to getting a snake that they would then have major problems with.Also it worked out that we were doing better business by buying in quality c/b royals as we would have less deaths so in the end less expenses.

c/f is ok if that is what you are looking for and then have the time and patience and experience to deal with them.Most of these animals need to be assist fed for a number of weeks to get them going and even then you may have no end of problems.


----------



## Simon

Ok - interesting....

The shop couldn't believe it and has contacted their suppliers. The suppliers have said.... "These ar all CB. We dont send out anything that is unhealthy or not eating. We have an on-site vet that checks them over before they are sent out. If you wanted to return the animal we will investigate why it died."

Well... I had already taken her to the Vet for disposal. The shop feels really bad about it and I have managed to get some kind of justice. They have offered me anything I want at Trade-price plus discount. I said that I didn't want another Royal Python (I'm not 100% confident that they are CB and not CF), so they are letting me take a list of snakes that they can get me. I am quite tempted towards a Milk Snake, but need to do some research.


----------



## Andy

I don tknow about milk snakes but if u still fancy a python how bout a spotted?I have had mine now for a while and he just inhales his food like there is no tommorow and he is gorgeous.just a thought.


----------



## Guest

Thats good news Simon.

I wonder who the supplier is as i know a lot of them will buy in as many c/f as possible.

Milk snakes need the same sort of conditions as the king snakes.they are a lovely snake to own as well.


----------

